# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Ασύρματο ποντίκι microsoft

## ibanezbass

Το σετάκι αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε και πληκτρολόγιο το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πια.
Το δίνω γιατί είναι λίγο βαρύ στο χέρι και έχω αρκετά άλλα.
Είναι σαν αυτό της εικόνας,μαύρο με σκούρο γκρι(εικόνες από google)
Προτεραιότητα χέρι με χέρι από Λάρισα και μετά Θεσσαλονίκη(θα ανέβω στο επόμενο δίμηνο)
Microsoft-Wireless-Optical-Desktop-Receiver-21-1028.jpg

----------


## webber

ενδιαφερομαι φίλε μου,  είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## ibanezbass

> ενδιαφερομαι φίλε μου,  είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη



Καλησπέρα Άκη.
Εάν δεν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος από Λάρισα μέχρι να ανέβω δικό σου!
Θα σε ενημερώσω με προσωπικό μήνυμα όπως και να έχει

----------


## webber

Παρελαβα το ποντικι, ευχαριστω πολυ τον Τασο!

----------

